# Gator says Hi!



## jaylena (Jun 13, 2011)

Just wanted to introduce our little guy "Gator"! We finally decided to go with John and Kim from OnPoint after some initial contact with a few of the guys on this forum who also have OnPoint V's..(thanks again for answering my PM's!). We picked him up from the airport yesterday after his long trip over to Vancouver, BC from Ottawa. Taking him to puppy class tonight!

Jason, Lena, and Gator!


----------



## Annajean (Jun 20, 2011)

What a handsome little guy! I have a new puppy too - Laszlo, 8 weeks. I hope you are enjoying him 

Anna


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

awesome...congrats on another Onpoint pup....dig the name!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Aw. Congrats on your new little guy. There are so many new pups coming onto the site. Keep posting pics.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

What a cutie! Congrats on Gator. Good name for the puppy teething phase.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Aww what a cutie!! Enjoy him while he's small! Its a lot of work, but you'll miss it when he's older!! Love the name! My older brothers bull mastiff is named Gator as well! ;D


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

So cute.


----------



## jaylena (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! He's been such a great and smart little pup we couldn't have asked for anything better!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey, you got him.....CONGRATS!.
Have fun and take lots of pictures.
He's a handsome little guy.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww.... Gator is such a lovely little fellow!! Did you ever notice how all Vizsla puppies look so, so innocent? Just makes you feel very protective of them. Well, truly, I think almost all puppies look very innocent.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats! He is adorable!!!! Have fun with him  He will grow before your eyes!


----------



## MAPLEBABY (Jun 26, 2011)

Hiya!

I got a pup from Onpoint pup recently and live in Vancouver area too !I know Onpoint had 2 litters only by a few week difference, maybe they are littermates!?  Or played at least once before back in Ontario.. The exact same crate caught my eye. He is so cute!!
I just registered this website as well, will post my greeting with my girl's pics soon.


----------



## veronica (Jun 12, 2011)

Gator is gorgeous!!! Enjoy him!! I will be recieving my little girl, Mona on Friday!!! I can't wait! 

Much luck with your new baby!!


----------



## jaylena (Jun 13, 2011)

Us Vancouver BC V's should definitely catch up for a play date!


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Amazing photographs! I love how Vizslas look so much alike but you can tell little differences between all of them. He's a cutie for sure


----------

